# 2012 Beetle CEL P2432 ? extended emission warranty on 2.5L?



## tedalice (Jan 5, 2013)

*2012 Beetle 2.5L CEL P2432 ? extended emission warranty on 2.5L?[Fixed]*

Check engine light on with code P2432 2012 beetle 2.5L, Secondary air injection system air flow/ presure sensor circuit low bank1

Does anyone have the same problem? There are some postings on the Jetta form ( https://www.obd-codes.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13139 ) saying some owners got a letter from VW indicating that their emission warranty was extended to 12 years 100k miles. Did any of our beetle owners get the same notice?

Thank you very much

Update:
Went to dealer they quoted $80 for CEL code read + $450 for labor and parts. Did some research and decided to do it myself. Took me less than 15 minutes. 2012 Beetles does not have the 12 year 100k mile emission warranty as the jetta, unbelievable. 

Purchased Volkswegon VW 07K906051 Secondary Air Injection System Pressure Sensor from: https://herko.com/Retail/new-oem-vo...ary-air-injection-system-pressure-sensor.html
Replaced sensor, see pictures attached, cleared CEL. CEL did not come on again so far.

Hopefully this can help someone with the same problem


----------

